# can I wear this?



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

can I wear a white chloé dress with a military blazer? it's for my confirmation. Which shoes should I wear? No idea...the blazer(jacket) is black and by mexx. don't know whether you know the label...the dress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




can't find the blazer but it's a military blazer in black. can you help? can i wear this?
That's the blazer. The pates are matt (beamless(?)) and black...http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...irl/fgsygh.jpg


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 24, 2006)

i think it'd be way cute!!! be sure to post pics of the outfit and make-up all pulled together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sure it will be hottt


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 24, 2006)

*Confirmation dress?*

The dress is slamming, my personal opinion although I am not religious, call me old-fashioned/respectful but the plunge is too low for any religious ceremony.  

Now if the blazer is high cut double breasted or closes all the way to the top, than its OK.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 29, 2006)

hia ive seen a pic of eva longoria in that dress its not TOO low cut once it's on but it's very nice


----------



## nordic_doll (Jan 29, 2006)

I think a blazer might be too harsh with that dress? I would think a shrug or sweater might go better, but it might be too early for me to be giving fashion advice.


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 29, 2006)

agreed with nordic doll


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

i think the dress is gorgeous!! im not sure about the blazer though. do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 30, 2006)

i can make a picture.


----------



## user4 (Jan 30, 2006)

the dress is ebautiful, i dont know about the blazer though. i'm gonna go with nordic_doll on this one, the blazer might be too harsh, and the fact that the dress is cut above the waste, i think it might look a bit odd with a blazer.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 31, 2006)

get a picture!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 2, 2006)

picture is ready


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 2, 2006)

If it's possible to pin the neckline together for the ceremony, I'd do that.  I don't know about the blazer, though - it's REALLY cute and I think it would make a great look, but not necessarily for a somber church ceremony.  Unless you don't feel very sentimental about it, in which case, go for it.

I'm jealous.  I wore a horrible dress to my confirmation.  Maybe I'd still be catholic if I'd had your dress.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 2, 2006)

OK, I'm going to stick my neck out and say I think that blazer would look great with the dress as long as you are careful with your shoes!  I'm absolutely no expert on German church etiquette never having been to one but I think the blazer and dress together will look classy.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it all depends on how fitted the blazer is. Pick some great shoes and maybe a couple of strings of pearl necklaces... and tease your hair up into a low pony tail (i dont know if that made sense) and get some cute earings. Good luck with the shoes though! so many possibilities!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks, that helps a lot


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 10, 2006)

I personally like the blazer with the dress! It has style and isn't so typical!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

I love the blazer with the dress. At first I was kind of thinking ti would be all camoflauge. Its hot!


----------

